# Pics of my 3 new bettas



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

Am anxiously awaiting the arrival of 3 new bettas. Fish#1 is Tsunami , Fish #2 is Mudslide and #3 is Blizzard.


----------



## Nuttavet (Feb 28, 2021)

😁


----------



## grumpyfish (Jul 17, 2015)

They're all so beautiful! And I love the names you picked


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Mudslide has my vote!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grumpyfish (Jul 17, 2015)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> Mudslide has my vote!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, he's my favorite, too!


----------



## Blue&Arlo (Feb 25, 2021)

Tsunami is my fav


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Have you become a CT addict????


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

Lol yes Crowntails are my favorite!


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> Mudslide has my vote!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes he is really cool, I especially love the perfect red dot on his anal fin.


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

TripleK said:


> Am anxiously awaiting the arrival of 3 new bettas. Fish#1 is Tsunami , Fish #2 is Mudslide and #3 is Blizzard.


The colors of the first fish!!! Sweet koi and beautiful last fish! Nice choices!!!


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Mudslide is my fave also. How many bettas you have now?


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

Thank you!


BettaloverSara said:


> Mudslide is my fave also. How many bettas you have now?


I have 7


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Should anyone have missed it, you need to post their tank so everyone can see the background you painted. How I envy your talent!

Hardest part of finding appropriate backgrounds for tanks 12" and under as they aren't proportional. You get the big hunky stones that look fine in a 40 gallon but look like boulders in anything smaller.


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## Nuttavet (Feb 28, 2021)

I choose crown tail on the right.


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

Well they arrived safe and sound today


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Glad to see that everybody is doing fine!
Good luck with all of them plus those you have already.
And your artwork on the background inspired me to try and paint the next one directly onto the glass with some black/dark colour where the heater sits. Thank you for your ”woodstock“ inspiration! (And link it here ☝🏼)


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

TripleK said:


> Am anxiously awaiting the arrival of 3 new bettas. Fish#1 is Tsunami , Fish #2 is Mudslide and #3 is Blizzard.


They are all gorgeous but I am obsessed with Tsunami!


----------



## Nuttavet (Feb 28, 2021)

TripleK said:


> Well they arrived safe and sound today


On the most right picture, is that mucus?


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

They look lovely!


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

Tsunami is quite the looker and has a major attitude! I had 2 baby Ottos in his section and he killed them both


Nuttavet said:


> On the most right picture, is that mucus?


On the driftwood? Yes its slime I have to just wait for it to go away


----------



## Nuttavet (Feb 28, 2021)

TripleK said:


> Tsunami is quite the looker and has a major attitude! I had 2 baby Ottos in his section and he killed them both
> 
> On the driftwood? Yes its slime I have to just wait for it to go away


Is the slime safe? What good does the slime do?


----------

